# NEW SHIPMENT OF PREMIUM CORALS AND FISH READY FOR SALE MONDAY DEC., 29 AT 11am



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new shipment of fish and premium corals ready for sale tomorrow Monday December 29, at 11 am.

A great selection of premium corals

We'll post pictures as soon as the corals are unpacked.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PICTURES

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/NAFB CORAL SHIPMENT DEC 28TH 2014?sort=3&page=1


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

can you post the fish list? thx.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

+ 1 fish list please !


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

zoapaly said:


> + 1 fish list please !


ENGLISH NAME	LATIN NAME
Square Anthias-Male	Pseudanthias Pleurotaenia(Male)
Red/Purple Dottyback	Cypho Purpurescens
Royal Gramma	Pseudochromis Paccagnellae
Apogen Cardinal	Sphaeramia Nematoptera
Spotted cardinal	Pterapogon spp
Pakistan/Collare Butterfly - S/M	Chaetodon Collare
Bicolor Angel	Centropyge Bicolor
Blue Faced Angel 1/2	Euxiphipops Xanthometopon(Half)
Keyhole Angel	Centropyge Tibicin
Bluefaced Angel - Juv	Euxiphipops Xanthometopon
Emperor Angel - Adult	Pomacanthus Inperator
Mejestic Angel - Adult	Euxiphipops Navarchus
Jap Swallow Angel	Genicanthus Melanospilus
Blue Swallow Angel	Genicanthus Bellus
Maroon Clown - L	Premnas Biaculatus
Yellow Tail Clown	Amphiprion Clarkii
Sebae Clown	Amphiprion Bicinctus/Sebae
Red Tomato Clown	Amphiprion Ephippium
Percula Red	Amphiprion Percula
White Tail Black Leopard Wrasse	Macropharyngodon Negrosensis
Six Line Wrasse	Pseudocheilinus Hexataenia
Orange Prawn Goby	Amblyeleotris Randalli
Yellow Watchman Goby	Cryptocentrus Cinctus
Spotted Mandarin	Synchiropus Picturatus
Fire Goby	Nemateleotris Magnifica
Purple Fire Goby	Nemateleotris Decora
Powder Black Surgeon	Acanthurus Glaucopareius
Powder Blue Tang M/L	Acanthurus Leucosternon
Blue Tang- M	Paracanthurus Hepatus
Fox Face Color	Lo magnifica
Long Horned Cow	Lactoria Cornuta
Skunk Shrimp - M (35 promile)	Lysmata Grabhami
Red Feather Starfish	Stephanometra Species


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We still have a great selection of corals and fish from Mondays shipment


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Went to pick up my salt and left with 2 ruby reds as well. Still lots of nice stuff left at great prices.


----------

